# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Πάργα [Brun von Warendorp, Hecht, Parga]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Parga* was a small Greek passenger and cargo ship that appeared in the Greek seas around 1948 as a German reparation. She was built by Atlas Werke AG, Bremen for _Hanseatische DG_, Lubeck, Germany and named as  *Brun von Warendorp*. She had 999 tons, a length of 66 meters, a width of 10 meters and a service speed of 10 knots.




> Name:     BRUN VON WARENDORP     Launch Date:     
> Type:     Cargo ship             Date of completion:     7.15
> Flag:     DEU                 Keel:     
> Tons:     999                 Link:     1351
> DWT:                     Yard No:     128
> Length overall:                 Ship Design:     
> LPP:     66.0                 Country of build: DEU
> Beam:     10.0                 Builder: Atlas Werke
> Material of build:             Location of yard: Bremen
> ...


In 1926 the company was absorbed by _Norddeutscher Lloyd_. Then, in 1927 the ship was renamed *Hecht*. In 1934 she was transferred to _Argo Reederei AG_, Bremen and in 1937 to _Argo Reederei Richard Adler & Co._, Bremen. Here is a poster of the company and her various routes. *Hecht* survived World War II.

Argo.jpg

In 1946 *Hecht* was allocated to the Greek government and  renamed *Parga*. But  she laid up at Flensburg, Schleswig/Holstein until September 1947 when she was brought to Greece. Here is an announcement in the Greek papers from December 10, 1947 when the ship was being offered for sale. No success!

19471210 Auctions.jpg

But on January 10, 1948 she was sold to C. Scrivanos,  G. Pappas an S. Bistis, Piraeus.

19480110 Atmoploia.jpg

She was used as an all purpose passenger and cargo ship.  Here are two extremely rare stills of *Parga* from the fall of 1948. Of course all Greeks knwo the actor: Mimis Fotopoulos!
PArga1.jpgParga2.jpg

The Greek movie is  *Εκατό χιλιάδες λίρες (One hundred thousand British pounds)* issued in 1948 with Dinos Eliopoulos and Mimis Fotopoulos based on scenario by Nikos Tsiforos. Two other great Greek comedian playing in the movie were Alekos Leivadites and Filios Filippides.

The ship to the left of *Parga* is *Korytsa*

_Parga_ was sold several times and in 1960 was converted into a barge renamed *Konstantinos*. So, what Miramar says is not correct!

Now, the question is: is this barge still around?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Parga* from the fall of 1948. The Greek movie is  *Εκατό χιλιάδες λίρες (One hundred thousand British pounds)* issued in 1948 

Parga1.jpg
Parga2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αναφορα του κρατικου πλοιου *Παργα* στην εφημεριδα Καρυστινη της 13ης Σεπτεμβριου 1947.  Ειδικο ταξιδι στην Αλεξανδρεια.

19470913 Parga Karystinh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Parga* was built by Atlas Werke AG, Bremen | ex- *Brun von Warendorp*             built for Hanseatische DG, L&#252;beck, 1926 company absorbed by Norddeutscher             Lloyd, 1927 renamed *Hecht*, 1934 transferred to Argo Reederei             AG, Bremen same name, 1937 to Argo Reederei Richard Adler & Co.,             Bremen, 1946 allocated to Greece renamed *Parga* and laid up at Flensburg,             1948 sold to C. Scrivanos & G. Pappas, Piraeus, sold several times             and in 1960 converted into a barge renamed _Konstantinos_.


http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/argo.shtml

Επισης εδω  http://lemairesoft.sytes.net:1944/pa...?univid=384770
Αγνωστο αν το πλοιο που παρουσιαζεται στο πανω μερος της σελιδος ειναι το *Hecht.*
Ολα τα πλοια της Argo Reederei Richard Adler εδω  http://lemairesoft.sytes.net:1944/pa...?univid=128905

Το Παργα ερχεται στην Ελλαδα σαν το *Hecht.* Καθημερινη 18 Ιουνιου 1947.

19470618 all1 Ka0hm.jpg

Και εδω ετοιμα για εκποιηση στις 27 Νοεμβριου 1947
19471127  Parga.jpg

Που σημαινει οτι το ταξιδι στην Αλεξανδρεια ηταν ενα απο τα πολυ λιγα του στον Ελληνικο χωρο.

----------


## johny1940

> The ship to the left of *Parga* is *Korytsa*


Το πλοίο αριστερά δεν είναι το Κορυτσά. Στην πρύμνη του διακρίνεται το όνομα "Παναγία".

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το πλοίο αριστερά δεν είναι το Κορυτσά. Στην πρύμνη του διακρίνεται το όνομα "Παναγία".


Κοιτούσα τις παλιές καταχωρήσεις και το μάτι μου έπεσε πάνω σε αυτή. Δε μπορώ παρά να συγχαρώ τον johny1940 για τη < γερακίσια > όραση του. Εγώ όσο κι αν προσπάθησα και παρά που τη μεγένθυνα , δε μπόρεσα να διακρίνω όχι το < Παναγιά > αλλά ούτε το < Π >. Μπράβο.

Parga.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΠΑΡΓΑ στο Πόρτο Λαγο, που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα "Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Ξάνθης". 

parga at porto lagos - Mariana Michailidou.jpg

Το πλοίο θα γινόταν παλιοσίδερα το 1959 αλλά βρήκε μια νέα χρήση καθώς μετατράπηκε σε πετρελαιοφορτηγίδα 957 κόρων. Νηολογήθηκε εκ νέου τον Φεβρουάριο του 1960 ως ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ και τρία χρόνια αργότερα πουλήθηκε στους αδεφλούς Αλέξανδρο & Δημήτριο Βερνίκος που το μετονόμασαν ΜΟΤΟΛ 8. Τα μικρά δεξαμενόπλοια με το όνομα ΜΟΤΟΛ τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ.

----------

